# How do you know?



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

What chicks you get?
hen - rhode island red vs rooster - rhode island red
vs. Rooster - Barred Rock

Hen - White Leghorn vs. rooster.. Rhode Island Red
vs. Rooster - Barred Rock... 

my last batch had 1 brown egg , and the chick was black.. it didnt survive so not sure what it was...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You'll get mixes. You'r not going to get one breed or the other so each chick will be an individual. It may favor one parent over the other in looks or it could be a mix of both parents. You'll never know until they grow and become adults as to what they'll look like.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

surprises are good... just like kids. HAHAHA thank you!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

hollyosborn said:


> What chicks you get?
> hen - rhode island red vs rooster - rhode island red
> vs. Rooster - Barred Rock
> 
> ...


What you are breeding is a common "Sex-Link" chicken....by crossing RIR's with Barred Rocks or Leghorns with RIR's your offspring can be sexed by color when the hatch! Lots of hatcheries use these crosses to create "Sex-Link" offspring. To learn more google search "sex-link chickens"....like Apyl stated they are "mixed breed" NOT purebred but the advantage is you can tell the females from the males!

The next step from "Sex-Link" is to continue this breeding and it will create LegBar's and/or RhodeBar's....these are UK breeds made popular in the 1950's in England but are NOT breeds recognized by the APA! Try and google Legbars and rhodebars to learn more about these rare breeds as well.

Regards,


----------

